
Don't let sharedWorkers die - malko
https://github.com/whatwg/html/issues/315#issuecomment-244903762
======
malko
If you think sharedWorkers are for a better web experience it's time to cast
your vote and say no to the deprecation of this feature. Follow the url and
add a thumbs up :)

